# "Normal" Pump motor operating temps?



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Oops! It is dark as you-know-what down here at the lakeshore edge but, I just noticed the label on the motor says,

"Temp: 65^ C

Looked that up and it = 149 ^ F so, I am ASSuming I am okay with motor running for 3-hours plus nonstop at 145^ F ….

While I look for a way to actually make contact with a tech at F&W, I thought I'd query here as I know there are some here who've forgotten more about electric motors than I'll ever learn …

All temps are Fahrenheit and pump in question typically runs for 3-hours twice a week …

After replumbing and replacing some of the rigid pvc pipe with flex pvc irrigation hose to the intake of my *F&W CJ101D201* pump I put my hand on the motor after it's been running an hour and it was TOO HOT to leave Gordon Liddy's hand on for long and most def hot enough to prompt me to go get a digital thermometer ("heat-reader laser") and the motor cover was 136-139^ F and the motor itself was running at 145 - 148^ F

Anyone know if 148+^ F is "normal" for a motor this size?


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

The 65C rating on the motor is the rated temperature rise over ambient, if memory serves most of the time the assumed ambient is 40 C.

The B class insulation is what the motor insulation is rated for as far as temperature.

In short, I don't think you have any issues with the temperatures you are measuring on the motor surface.


----------

